# σαν / ως : Συχνότητα χρήσης



## Themis (Mar 13, 2011)

Δεν σκοπεύω να ξανανοίξω το πολυσυζητημένο θέμα του _σαν/ω_ς. Παραθέτω την εντελώς σχηματική σύνοψη που είχα κάνει πριν δύο χρόνια σε μια ιδιωτική συζήτηση με αφορμή κάποια επιμέλεια:


> -- _Σαν/ως_: Η προγραφή του "σαν" υπήρξε μια εμβληματική νίκη της ελληνορθόδοξης αντεπίθεσης που ξεκίνησε τη δεκαετία του 1990. Έτσι επιβλήθηκε το μέχρι τότε ανύπαρκτο στη ζωντανή γλώσσα "ως". Εμείς οι παλιότεροι δυσκολευόμαστε όλως ιδιαιτέρως να καταπιούμε κάτι τέτοια, αλλά βέβαια αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν λαμβάνω υπόψη τη σημερινή χρήση. Χρειάζεται όμως να σημειώσω ότι ακόμα και οι πιο ακραίοι γλωσσαμύντορες θεωρούν κατά κανόνα λανθασμένη τη χρήση του "ως" σε καθαρές παρομοιώσεις. Ναι μεν "ως" λοιπόν, αλλά περιμένουμε στην ουρά "σαν μαλάκες", όχι "ως μαλάκες". (...) οφείλω βέβαια να παραδεχτώ ότι η διάκριση μεταξύ "σαν" και "ως" είναι πολλές φορές εξαιρετικά λεπτή.


Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι ορισμένοι νεότεροι (ας πούμε ηλικίας 25-40), που δεν είχαν βιώσει την επικράτηση του _ως_, τείνουν να παραξενεύονται πολύ από τη χρησιμοποίηση του _σαν_. Οπότε έχω κι εγώ πρόβλημα στη μετάφραση κάποιου άρθρου που πρόκειται κυρίως να διαβαστεί από τέτοιες ηλικίες.

Το ερώτημά μου είναι λοιπόν: Νομίζετε ότι για τους περισσότερους αυτών των ηλικιών το _σαν _ακούγεται (ή μάλλον διαβάζεται σαν κάτι το) αφύσικο; Έχει εδραιωθεί πλήρως εκεί το _ως_; Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να το πάρω απόφαση;

Και δύο διευκρινιστικές σημειώσεις. Πρώτον, δεν με ενδιαφέρει η χρήση σε περίπτωση καθαρής παρομοίωσης. Εκεί δεν βάζω _ως _ούτε κατόπιν βασανιστηρίων, οπότε δεν προβληματίζομαι καθόλου. Δεύτερον, με προβληματίζει αντίθετα η περίπτωση που το _σαν_ εισάγει γενική. Μολονότι δηλαδή τείνω να χρησιμοποιώ παντού το _σαν_ (γιατί μόνο αυτό είχα γνωρίσει σε ζωντανή χρήση για κάποιες δεκαετίες και δεν ένιωθα στερητικό σύνδρομο), ομολογώ ότι σε λόγιο ύφος ή σε θεωρητικό κείμενο υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που το πράγμα γίνεται λιγότερο ευνόητο. Όσο απορηματοποιείται (απομακρύνεται από τον προφορικό λόγο) η φράση και μακαρονεύει, τόσο φαίνεται να έλκει το _ως_, ή τουλάχιστον να μην το απωθεί. Παράδειγμα: Η αντιμετώπισή του σαν/ως προβλήματος που αφορά... Ακόμα χειρότερα: Η αντιμετώπιση της εμφάνισης του φαινομένου αυτού στις προηγμένες κοινωνίες σαν/ως προβλήματος που αφορά... (Φανταστικά τα παραδείγματα, κι ας μην εξετάσουμε τη δυνατότητα παραστατικότερων διατυπώσεων, γιατί τα θεωρητικά κείμενα είναι μερικές φορές άτεγκτα.)


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι χοντρικά πρέπει να συμφωνούμε: _σαν_ χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη στην παρομοίωση, τήρηση της γνωστής διαφοράς (_σαν πατέρας / ως πατέρας σου_) εκεί που πραγματικά μπορεί να υπάρξει παρεξήγηση, _ως_ με τις λόγιες γενικές (ή γενικώς την τήρηση της σωστής πτώσης, γιατί αλλιώς θέλει _σαν_ και λαϊκό λάθος), κατά τ' άλλα συνήθως _σαν_, και κατά κανόνα αυτό που μου έρχεται εμένα σαν πιο φυσικό επειδή εγώ είμαι ένας και με βολιδοσκοπώ πιο εύκολα ενώ, αν με διαβάσουν πολλοί, τρέχα γύρευε τι θέλει ο καθένας. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2011)

Θα περιμένω κι εγώ με πολύ ενδιαφέρον την άποψη των νεότερων συμφορουμιστριών και συμφορουμιστών. Να πω πάντως ότι στο μυαλό μου (που δεν είναι δα και καμιά λυδία λίθος) υπάρχει μια ελάχιστη διαφορά όταν περιμένουμε στη στάση _σαν_ υποζύγια (= άνθρωποι με αντιστάσεις ακόμη, που δεν έχουν αποϋποζυγιοποιηθεί) και _ως_ υποζύγια (= άνθρωποι που βρίσκονται σε στάδιο υποζυγιοποίησης χωρίς επιστροφή, ενδεχομένως χωρίς καν να το έχουν πάρει είδηση). Ανάλογα ισχύουν και για τους μαλάκες, φυσικά.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 13, 2011)

Αναλυτική αναφορά στο θέμα υπάρχει στο *ψάχνω την κατάλληλη λέξη *του Εμμανουηλίδη. Συμφωνώ με όλα τα παραπάνω. Το *σαν* στις παρομοιώσεις και στη θέση του *επειδή* (σαν πατέρας φροντίζει για την εκπαίδευση των παιδιών του -επειδή είναι πατέρας). Το *ως *, συνήθως όταν δηλώνεται ιδιότητα. Σε περίπτωση που τα βρώ σκούρα, ανοίγω τα λεξικά ή αλλάζω την έκφρασή μου.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2011)

Μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να το ανεβάσω ολόκληρο, δυο σελίδες πράγμα. Δείχνει γιατί θα τα μπερδεύουμε μια ζωή αν δεν υπακούσουν σε έναν λογικό χειρισμό. Σιγά να μην πρέπει να θυμόμαστε δυο σελίδες κανόνες για να χρησιμοποιήσουμε δυο απλές λέξεις.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 13, 2011)

> Σιγά να μην πρέπει να θυμόμαστε δυο σελίδες κανόνες για να χρησιμοποιήσουμε δυο απλές λέξεις.



Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο... κι εντάξει, στον γραπτό λόγο, έχεις χρόνο αντίδρασης. Στον προφορικό, όμως, την πατάς στο δευτερόλεπτο!


----------



## Themis (Mar 13, 2011)

Εγώ το έχω πάρει απόφαση ότι δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει κανένα ασφαλές κριτήριο εκτός από την καθαρή παρομοίωση και ότι πρόκειται κυρίως για θέμα ύφους. Οι όμορφες διακρίσεις όμορφα καίγονται, που λέει κι ο Σαραντάκος, αν κι εδώ υποψιάζομαι ότι η διάκριση δεν μπόρεσε να _δημιουργηθεί_ (όχι να διατηρηθεί) γιατί γεννήθηκε καμένη. Τέλος πάντων, γι' αυτά έχει γράψει ο Γιάννης Χάρης και άλλοι, και μας είναι λίγο-πολύ γνωστά. Αλλά το πώς αντιμετωπίζουν το θέμα οι νεότεροι όταν διαβάζουν ένα κείμενο, παραμένει μυστήριο για μένα. Μήπως πρέπει να πούμε στον Δαεμάνο να βάλει καμιά μουσικούλα, για να τραβήξουμε τη νεολαία μπας και μάθουμε τη γνώμη της;


----------



## sarant (Mar 13, 2011)

Ναι, να ρωτήσουμε τους νέους, διότι δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι η αφετηριακή θέση ισχύει, δηλαδή ότι τους σημερινούς νέους τους ξενίζει το "σαν".


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Themis said:


> [...] Μήπως πρέπει να πούμε στον Δαεμάνο να βάλει καμιά μουσικούλα, για να τραβήξουμε τη νεολαία μπας και μάθουμε τη γνώμη της;


Μουσικούλα τώρα όχι, γιατί διανύω σεξπιρική βραδιά απόψε. 
As you wish, from _*As* You *Like* It_. ΌπΩς επιθυμείτε, από το Ως Σας Αρέσει Σαν σας αρέσει _Όπως Σας Αρέσει. ;)_





 
Και για ακόμη μικρότερες ηλικίες :):


----------



## Themis (Mar 13, 2011)

sarant said:


> δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι η αφετηριακή θέση ισχύει, δηλαδή ότι τους σημερινούς νέους τους ξενίζει το "σαν".


Ούτε εγώ πιστεύω πως μπορεί να τους ξενίζει στον προφορικό λόγο, όσο κι αν το "ως" λέγεται πια αρκετά συχνά. Αλλά στον γραπτό λόγο, και συγκεκριμένα σε δοκίμιο, όχι λογοτεχνία, συνάντησα αντιδράσεις που με εξέπληξαν.
Να 'σαι καλά, Δαεμάνε. Εκτίμησα ιδιαίτερα και την ηλικιακή αποκλιμάκωση. Μεγάλα δίχτυα ρίχνουμε! Αν πετύχει αυτό, μετά μπορεί να τους ρωτήσουμε και για τον Σαίξπηρ :)


----------



## Irini (Mar 13, 2011)

Εγώ τώρα πού ανήκω; Γιατί στα 35 ανήκω στην ηλικιακή ομάδα 25-40, δε μ' έχουν πάρει και τα χρόνια, αλλά και νεολαία δε με λες. Τέλος πάντων, εμένα δε με ξενίζει καθόλου το "σαν".


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Themis said:


> Ούτε εγώ πιστεύω πως μπορεί να τους ξενίζει στον προφορικό λόγο, όσο κι αν το "ως" λέγεται πια αρκετά συχνά. Αλλά στον γραπτό λόγο, και συγκεκριμένα σε δοκίμιο, όχι λογοτεχνία, συνάντησα αντιδράσεις που με εξέπληξαν.


 
Όχι μόνο σε δοκίμιο, Θέμη. 
Σε υποτιτλισμό μια φορά, ο νεαρός επιμελητής άλλαξε τον αδόξαστο σε όλα τα "σαν" που είχα γράψει σε ολόκληρη την ταινία (δεν το είχα βάλει παντού, μόνο όπου ταίριαζε, σύμφωνα με τα κριτήρια που αναφέρονται παραπάνω), ωςιοποιώντας τα ακόμη και στα σημεία που το "ως" δεν πήγαινε με καμία κυβέρνηση και κανένα μνημόνιο. Κι όλα αυτά σε μια ταινία που δεν ξέφευγε ούτε μια φορά σε πιο λόγιο ύφος από την αμερικανική καθομιλουμένη. Ευτυχώς, είχα το δικαίωμα έγκρισης ή απόρριψης των αλλαγών. 
Ωστόσο, δεν ξέρω αν είναι θέμα ηλικίας γενικά ή προσανατολισμού σε πιο λόγιο τρόπο έκφρασης στο γραπτό, 
για να ξεχωρίσουν οι νεόκοποι αρχαιοπαθείς (και συχνά ημιμαθείς) από την πλέμπα.


----------



## Themis (Mar 13, 2011)

daeman said:


> δεν ξέρω αν είναι θέμα ηλικίας γενικά ή προσανατολισμού σε πιο λόγιο τρόπο έκφρασης στο γραπτό, για να ξεχωρίσουν οι νεόκοποι αρχαιοπαθείς (και συχνά ημιμαθείς) από την πλέμπα.


Αν επρόκειτο για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, δεν θα προβληματιζόμουνα καθόλου. Κάθε άλλο όμως.


----------



## crystal (Mar 13, 2011)

Μα γιατί να μας ξενίζει; Ίσα-ίσα, αν μας ξένιζε κάτι, αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι το "ως" - που στις ελλειπτικές γενικές, ας πούμε, εγώ πάντα κοντοστέκομαι και ψάχνω το αντικείμενο για να διπλοσιγουρευτώ: "Αποθήκευση ως πρόχειρο... ως προχείρου... λοιπόν, εννοεί το μήνυμα, άρα αποθήκευση του μηνύματος, άρα το αντικείμενο είναι σε γενική, άρα αποθήκευση ως πρόχειρο. Εεε, ως προχείρου! Αποθήκευση ως προχείρου." (Εντάξει, όχι τόσο δραματικά, αλλά το πιάσατε το νόημα: με ενοχλεί σαν σύνταξη, δεν μου βγαίνει φυσικά. But probably it's just me.) 
Δηλαδή, στο παράδειγμα του Θέμη, εγώ θα ήθελα να γράψω:
_Η αντιμετώπιση της εμφάνισης αυτού του φαινομένου στις προηγμένες κοινωνίες σαν πρόβλημα που αφορά..._
Πάσχει σ' αυτό το σημείο το γλωσσικό μου αισθητήριο; 



Themis said:


> Οι όμορφες διακρίσεις όμορφα καίγονται, που λέει κι ο Σαραντάκος, αν κι εδώ υποψιάζομαι ότι η διάκριση δεν μπόρεσε να _δημιουργηθεί_ (όχι να διατηρηθεί) γιατί γεννήθηκε καμένη.



Η συγκεκριμένη διάκριση εμένα γενικά με ταλαιπωρεί, κι από τότε που την έμαθα τις μισές φορές σκοντάφτω για να βεβαιωθώ ότι δεν έχω κάνει λάθος. Δηλαδή, δημιουργήθηκε τα τελευταία είκοσι χρόνια;


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 13, 2011)

Εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση που στο ζήτημα σαν/ως πάντα λείπει η τρίτη περίπτωση: το ωσάν.

Κατά τ' άλλα χρησιμοποιώ και τα δύο (το νούμερο τρία σε πολύ ιδιαίτερες περιπτώσεις) ανάλογα με το συγκείμενο, το επίπεδο λόγου κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Themis (Mar 14, 2011)

Κρύσταλ, δεν σε ξενίζει λοιπόν το "σαν", όπως δεν ξενίζει ούτε την Ειρήνη. Χαίρομαι γι' αυτό, εφόσον βέβαια δεν μιλάμε μόνο για προφορικό λόγο. Στο παράδειγμά σου με την αποθήκευση, λείπει βέβαια το "του μηνύματος". Το "αποθήκευση ως πρόχειρο" είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου δανδής με γκλίτσα. Σε μια πιο στρωτή καθαρευουσιάνικη διατύπωση θα λέγαμε: αποθήκευση υπό μορφή/ υπό τύπο προχείρου. Αλλιώς πρέπει να δηλώνεται τι αποθηκεύεται, οπότε κανονικά ακολουθεί γενική.

Στο δικό μου παράδειγμα, θα είχες την τάση να πεις ό,τι θα έλεγαν οι περισσότεροι. Υπάρχει όμως πρόβλημα. Συχνά δεν το αντιλαμβανόμαστε, γιατί το νόημα μας οδηγεί σε σωστή κατανόηση και δεν αναρωτιόμαστε καθόλου. Πρόσεξε κάτι όμως. Στη φράση "Η αντιμετώπιση της εμφάνισης αυτού του φαινομένου στις προηγμένες κοινωνίες σαν πρόβλημα που αφορά...", θες να πεις ότι πρόβλημα είναι το φαινόμενο αυτό ή η εμφάνισή του. Ναι, αλλά αν ήθελες να πεις ότι πρόβλημα είναι η αντιμετώπιση, πώς θα το έλεγες; Πάλι το ίδιο. Σκέψου αυτή την εκδοχή: "Η αντιμετώπιση της εμφάνισης αυτού του φαινομένου στις προηγμένες κοινωνίες σαν πρόβλημα που αφορά την αποφασιστικότητα των κυβερνήσεων να λάβουν τα κατάλληλα μέτρα". Εδώ έχουμε την ίδια διατύπωση, αλλά εννοούμε κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό. Σε κείμενα "θεωρητικά", για να το πω έτσι, η ακριβολογία μπορεί όμως να έχει κρίσιμη σημασία. Είναι π.χ. επικίνδυνο σπορ το να συμπληρώνεις φιλοσόφους βάσει εικαζόμενου νοήματος. Εκεί η σύνταξη οφείλει να είναι γάργαρο νερό. Αλλά ας παραθέσω και πάλι (με ελάχιστη λογοκρισία για λόγους προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων και με ολίγη υπογράμμιση) από την ιδιωτική συζήτηση που είχα αναφέρει και στο πρώτο ποστ:


> -- Προσοχή στα ομοιόπτωτα/ετερόπτωτα σχήματα: Ειδικότερα, μετά το "ως" έχει μεγάλη σημασία ποια πτώση χρησιμοποιείς. Αν βάζεις ονομαστική, παραπέμπει σε εκείνο που είναι σε ονομαστική, και το αντίστοιχο αν βάζεις γενική ή αιτιατική. Το νόημα ΔΕΝ είναι το ίδιο, και μερικές φορές μάλιστα μπορεί να είναι πολύ διαφορετικό. Όσο κι αν μια τέτοια ακριβολογία τείνει να διαβρωθεί, είναι αδύνατον να μην την απαιτείς στον γραπτό λόγο. Π.χ. στη φράση "η παραγωγή όσων το συνθέτουν [το Χ] ως εξωτερικό καταναγκασμό" (σ. Ψ), όταν αλλάζεις τη γενική (το "εξωτερικού καταναγκασμού" που παρέπεμπε στο "όσων") σε αιτιατική λες ότι το Χ μετατρέπεται σε εξωτερικό καταναγκασμό! Για μένα η επέμβασή σου αυτή σημαίνει απλώς ότι καλό θα ήταν να αλλάξει η διατύπωση.


Κατέληγα δηλαδή ότι, αφού ο μεταφραστής δεν ελέγχει με φυσικότητα το σχήμα αυτό, καλό θα ήταν να πάει σε ένα σχήμα το οποίο μπορεί να ελέγξει. Εννοείται πάντα ότι μιλάμε πρωτίστως για περιπτώσεις όπου το νόημα δεν _διορθώνει _τη σύνταξη με αβίαστο τρόπο. Αν γυρίσουμε στο παράδειγμά μας, και θέλαμε να καταστήσουμε σαφές ότι εννοούμε το φαινόμενο, θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ομοιόπτωτο: ...ως προβλήματος. Αλλιώς μπορεί να εννοούμε την αντιμετώπιση, και βάσει της συντακτικής ακρίβειας αυτήν εννοούμε. Αν δεν βοηθάει το νόημα, μπορεί κάλλιστα να υπάρξει παρανόηση. Θα έλεγα μάλιστα, χωρίς να επεκταθώ, ότι η διάβρωση του ομοιόπτωτου μας αναγκάζει κιόλας μερικές φορές να καταστέλλουμε προληπτικά την παρανόηση μιας συντακτικά άψογης διατύπωσης, κι αυτό είναι μεγάλος καημός.

Στο τελευταίο σου ερώτημα, σε σχέση με τις "υποψίες" μου, δεν μπορώ να γίνω κατηγορηματικός χωρίς να κάνω κάποια έρευνα. Ας περιμένουμε συνεισφορές, κι εγώ επιφυλάσσομαι.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 8, 2013)

> Εδώ ίσως έχει γίνει επαρκής συζήτηση για το θέμα. Βιαστικά θα έλεγα ότι το «ως» που δείχνει ιδιότητα και όχι παρομοίωση το βάζω όταν το ύφος είναι λόγιο ή υπάρχει κίνδυνος να παρεξηγηθώ. Αλλιώς, βάζω «σαν».
> 
> 
> Γρήγορη άσκηση:
> ...



Διαφωνώ για το λόγιο ύφος που είναι συνυφασμένο με τη χρήση του "ως". Καθόλου λόγιο δεν είναι το "ως", κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, εφόσον είναι το σωστό. Ή μιλάμε και γράφουμε σωστά ή ακολουθούμε τις γκουγκλιές και το συρμό και λέμε ό,τι λένε όλοι, όσο λάθος και να είναι. 

Δεν διαφωνώ παρόλα αυτά στην άσκηση ή όταν δηλώνει επειδή. ;)


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Άσε τις γκουγκλιές, που θέλουν πάντα κριτική ματιά. 

Αλλά, όταν μιλάς στο γιο σου, χρησιμοποιείς το κλασικό παράδειγμα:
Σου το λέω ως πατέρας σου!
ή του λες:
Σου το λέω σαν πατέρας σου!
Αν πω το δεύτερο στο καμάρι μου, να αρχίσει να αναρωτιέται;


----------



## sarant (Nov 8, 2013)

Το "σαν καλό παιδί [που είσαι]" το δεχόταν και ο Τζάρτζανος πάντως το 1946.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 8, 2013)

Ακόμη και ο Μπαμπινιώτης παραδέχεται αυτήν την χρήση του "σαν", που είναι πολύ παλιά και καθόλου λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2013)

Ας προσθέσω αυτή τη σημασία/χρήση κι από το ΛΚΝ, να την έχουμε πρόχειρη:

2. πραγματική κατάσταση ή ιδιότητα εξαιτίας της οποίας ισχύει το νόημα της πρότασης: _σαν παπάς είχε και άλλα καθήκοντα_, επειδή ήταν παπάς. _σαν διευθυντής του εργοστασίου ήταν πολύ απασχολημένος_, επειδή, αφού ήταν διευθυντής.
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=σαν&dq=


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 8, 2013)

Όχι, να μην αρχίσει να αναρωτιέται το καμάρι σου. Αλλά αν πω εγώ το πρώτο, σημαίνει ότι φοράω κάποια ταμπέλα και ότι είμαι ο τάδε και ο δείνα ή ότι ανήκω σε κάποιο κίνημα, κόμμα, ή φατρία; 

Είναι ή δεν είναι σωστό; Αυτό θέλω να μάθω. Εάν είναι σωστό γιατί να μην το λέω; Εάν είναι λάθος, θέλω να το ξέρω, για να μην το λέω. Τόσο απλά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2013)

Μα για οτιδήποτε λες είναι πιθανό να σου βάλουν ταμπέλα. Εσύ λοιπόν που διαβάζεις και ξέρεις ελληνικά θα πρέπει να φροντίζεις κάθε στιγμή με αυτά που λες να προσέχεις τι ταμπέλες θα σου βάλουν. Και ξέρεις ότι πολλά σωστά είναι πιθανό να χτυπήσουν σαν πιο λόγιες διατυπώσεις, π.χ. παράταιρες σε έναν απλό διάλογο, και το αντίστροφο, πολύ λαϊκές για επίσημο κείμενο κ.ο.κ. 

Αλλά δεν ήταν αυτό το θέμα μας, δεν σου έκανα εγώ κριτική επειδή εσύ έβαλες το «ως» σε κείμενο που δεν ήταν λόγιο.
Εγώ έγραψα κάπου «σαν μεταφραστής» και εσύ ήθελες να μου πεις ότι είναι λάθος γιατί έτσι θέλεις να το διδάξεις. Ε, δεν είναι έτσι, δεν είναι λάθος και να μη διδάξεις ότι είναι λάθος αλλά να διδάξεις αυτό που λέει το ΛΚΝ. Τόσο απλά.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 8, 2013)

Θα διδάξω αυτό που λέει το ΛΚΝ φυσικά. Αλλά θα μου επιτρέψεις να τους διδάξω και πώς να αποφεύγουν την αμφισημία, όπως και να μη φοβούνται ότι θα τους πουν λόγιους ή όχι αρκετά σύγχρονους αν μιλάνε και γράφουν σωστά. ;) :) 

Θεωρώ σωστό πάντα να έχουν όλες τις απόψεις, ώστε να μπορούν αργότερα να επιλέξουν. 

Εσύ μπορείς και έχεις το δικαίωμα να ασκείς την πολιτική που θέλεις εδώ πέρα ως προς τη γλώσσα, εγώ δεν μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό σε μάθημα. Ελπίζω να το καταλαβαίνεις αυτό. Δεν μπορώ, με άλλα λόγια, να τους πω ότι έτσι είναι επειδή το λέει το Γκουγκλ, ο Κεδίκογλου, ο Καλαμίτσης, ο νίκελ ή εγώ. Πρέπει να το τεκμηριώσω στηριζόμενος σε κάτι πιο επίσημο από μια συζήτηση σε φόρουμ. 

Επομένως, επαναλαμβάνω ότι πέρα από προσωπικές προτιμήσεις θα τους δείξω το ΛΚΝ, θα τους δείξω και πώς μπορεί να παρερμηνευτούν τα λόγια τους όταν χρησιμοποιούν "σαν" αντί για "ως" και μετά ας κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν. Ας ιδρύσουν και κόμμα ΣΑΝ ή κόμμα ΩΣ στο μέλλον. :)

Υ.Γ.


> γιατί έτσι θέλεις να το διδάξεις.


Δεν νομίζω πως γνωρίζεις πώς και τι διδάσκω, οπότε θα σε παρακαλούσα να αποφεύγεις τις γρήγορες και πρόχειρες κρίσεις. Όχι εσύ τουλάχιστον.


----------



## sarant (Nov 8, 2013)

Συγνώμη, αλλά το ότι "μπορεί να παρερμηνευθούν τα λόγια τους" αν χρησιμοποιήσουν "σαν" αντί για "ως" στα παραπάνω συμφραζόμενα είναι ακριβώς μια αυθαίρετη προσωπική σου ερμηνεία που δεν βασίζεται πουθενά, ούτε σε συντακτικό, ούτε σε λεξικό. Άρα, δεν είναι "πέρα από προτιμήσεις", είναι σαφής έκφραση προτίμησης και μάλιστα χωρίς να δηλώνεται.


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Βιαστικά θα έλεγα ότι το «ως» που δείχνει ιδιότητα και όχι παρομοίωση το βάζω όταν το ύφος είναι λόγιο *ή υπάρχει κίνδυνος να παρεξηγηθώ*. Αλλιώς, βάζω «σαν».





azimuthios said:


> Πρέπει να το τεκμηριώσω στηριζόμενος σε κάτι πιο επίσημο από μια συζήτηση σε φόρουμ.
> 
> Επομένως, επαναλαμβάνω ότι πέρα από προσωπικές προτιμήσεις θα τους δείξω το ΛΚΝ, θα τους δείξω και *πώς μπορεί να παρερμηνευτούν τα λόγια τους όταν χρησιμοποιούν "σαν" αντί για "ως"* και μετά ας κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν.




Πρόσεξε τη διαφορά στις διατυπώσεις:
(1) βάζω «ως» όταν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να παρεξηγηθώ
(2) θα τους δείξω και πώς μπορεί να παρερμηνευτούν τα λόγια τους όταν χρησιμοποιούν "σαν" αντί για "ως"

Αν στο (2) εννοείς ότι θα τους δείξεις σε ποιες περιπτώσεις υπάρχει κίνδυνος να παρερμηνευτούν τα λόγια τους και πώς να το αποφύγουν αυτό, θα συμφωνήσω. Έτσι που το είπες («όταν χρησιμοποιούν...»), να που σε παρεξήγησε ο συνονόματος.


----------------------------------
Να προσθέσω και κάτι, να προλάβουμε μια άλλη τάση:
Στην περίπτωση που το ύφος είναι λόγιο, δεν βάζω «ως» σε παρομοιώσεις. Εξακολουθώ να βάζω «σαν».


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 8, 2013)

Ο λαός το χρησιμοποιεί χωρίς να μπερδεύεται ποτέ με το τι εννοείται κάθε φορά. Να εξαλείψεις κάθε πιθανότητα αμφισημίας δεν γίνεται γιατί η κάθε γλώσσα είναι εκ των πραγμάτων ένα συμβατικό μέσο επικοινωνίας με συμβάσεις γραμματικές, συντακτικές, σχηματικές και λεξιλογιακές που πάντα θα αφήνουν περιθώρια για παρεξηγήσεις, αμφισημίες, μπερδέματα και τα λοιπά, που άλλωστε είναι και η βάση των λογοπαιγνίων και των παιχνιδισμάτων στην χρήση της γλώσσας: δηλαδή τα εγγενή κενά και παραθυράκια της που μας απομακρύνουν από την πλήρη αποτύπωση του νοήματος που έχουμε στο μυαλό μας.

Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που το _σαν _να δηλώνει παρομοίωση και το _ως _να δηλώνει ιδιότητα. *Και τα δυο χρησιμοποιούνται και για τις δυο περιπτώσεις*.


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2013)

Μην ακούσω ωστόσο «Μπολιβάρ, είσαι ωραίος ως Έλληνας» γιατί θα αγριέψω... :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 8, 2013)

Όχι, αλλά θα ακούσεις ότι "του στάθηκε ως μάνα και πατέρας", "ως άγγελος κυρίου", κτλ.


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι, αλλά θα ακούσεις ότι "του στάθηκε ως μάνα και πατέρας", "ως άγγελος κυρίου", κτλ.



Αυτά σαν παρομοίωση, εγώ αν τα δω γραμμένα, θα τα σφάξω μετά χαράς.

*ως* *[SUP]2[/SUP]* [ós & os] ομοιωματικό μόριο: συντάσσεται με ουσιαστικό συνήθ. άναρθρο, σπάνια με επίθετο, που είναι: 1. κατηγορούμενο στο υποκείμενο ή στο αντικείμενο του ρήματος και αποδίδει: α. *ψεύτικη* ιδιότητα ή κατάσταση· για: _Παρουσιάστηκε ~ νοικοκύρης του κτήματος, χωρίς πράγματι να είναι. Mας τον παρέστησε ~ σοφό / τρελό, ενώ δεν ήταν. Aυτό το δωμάτιο το χρησιμοποιούμε ~ αποθήκη._ β. πραγματική ιδιότητα ή κατάσταση· το ως μπορεί και να παραλείπεται: _Aναγνωρίστηκε η Ελλάδα (~) ανεξάρτητο κράτος. Ο Kώστας υπηρέτησε ~ αξιωματικός. Yπηρέτησε το σωματείο ~ ταμίας._ 2. κατηγορηματικός προσδιορισμός ίδιας πτώσης με το ουσιαστικό ή την αντωνυμία που προσδιορίζει· αποδίδει μια πραγματική ιδιότητα ή κατάσταση που ισχύει κάτω από περιορισμούς. α. αιτία: _Δεν πληρώνει φόρους ~ αλλοδαπός_, επειδή είναι αλλοδαπός. _Πληρώνει τα μισά ~ πολύτεκνος. H εισφορά του ~ συνταξιούχου είναι μειωμένη_. β. χρόνο: _~ δήμαρχος έκανε πολλά έργα,_ τότε που ήταν δήμαρχος. _Tι καλό είδε ο τόπος απ' αυτόν ~ υπουργό;_, όταν ήταν υπουργός. _Ο Πέτρος ~ εργολάβος κέρδιζε πολλά, όταν ήταν εργολάβος_. γ. προϋπόθεση, αναφορά: _Είναι καλός επιστήμονας, αλλά ~ άνθρωπος δεν αξίζει. Οι ευθύνες του Πέτρου ~ διευθυντή είναι τεράστιες. _[αρχ. _ὡς _& λόγ. < αρχ. _ὡς_]


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 8, 2013)

Γιατί, τι διαφορετικό έχουν από το 1α; Και τι χρησιμοποιούσαν πριν το σαν;


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2013)

Τι χρησιμοποιούσαν πριν το «σαν» δεν νομίζω ότι μας ενδιαφέρει σήμερα. Τη διαφορά την εντοπίζω στο «ψεύτικη», δηλαδή πλαστή. Δες και τα δύο πρώτα παραδείγματα του ΛΚΝ και σκέψου κι άλλα. Όμως άλλο δείχνει το «παρουσιάστηκε» (ή «μας τον παρέστησαν»), άλλο το «του στάθηκε» για το οποίο μίλησα.


----------



## Inachus (Nov 8, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι, αλλά θα ακούσεις ότι "του στάθηκε ως μάνα και πατέρας", "ως άγγελος κυρίου", κτλ.


Νομίζω ότι το "ως άγγελος κυρίου" μπορούμε να το δούμε σαν σταθερή λόγια έκφραση, κάτι σαν το "ως εκ θαύματος" (σαν από θαύμα). 
Ίσως να είναι σωστότερο το "σαν μάνα και πατέρας", αλλά και με το "ως" δεν με ξενίζει τόσο. 
Από την άλλη, στις φράσεις "μιλάει ως ειδικός" και "μιλάει σαν ειδικός" θεωρώ ότι είναι ξεκάθαρο τι σημαίνει το "ως" και τι το "σαν".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2013)

Inachus said:


> Από την άλλη, στις φράσεις "μιλάει ως ειδικός" και "μιλάει σαν ειδικός" θεωρώ ότι είναι ξεκάθαρο τι σημαίνει το "ως" και τι το "σαν".


Χμμμ, ναι, αλλά...

— Μιλάει σαν ειδικός.
— Εννοείς ότι μιλάει ως ειδικός.
— Εννοώ ότι μιλάει σαν ειδικός, που είναι.
— Και γιατί δεν το λες από την αρχή;
— Το είπα.
— Δεν το είπες.
— Όρεξη έχεις, πρωινιάτικα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2013)

Βλέπουμε ότι η χρήση δεν επιτρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε το _σαν_ και το _ως_ ως/σαν ασφαλείς δείκτες. Ωστόσο, οι ομιλητές το ξέρουν αυτό και κατά κανόνα αποσαφηνίζουν αυτό που θέλουν να πουν. Πόσες στιχομυθίες σαν την παραπάνω έχετε υπόψη σας; Πόσοι ρόλοι έχουν μείνει αδιευκρίνιστοι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 9, 2013)

Σπάνια συναντάμε τόσο αποκομμένα κείμενα ή προφορικό λόγο ώστε να δημιουργείται σύγχυση. Ακόμη κι εκεί, όμως, δεν είναι τόσο τρομερό και ας πούμε για μια ακόμη φορά ότι είναι αναπόφευκτο να εκμηδενιστεί αυτή η πιθανότητα, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να αποκτήσουμε την δυνατότητα να μεταφέρουμε τις σκέψεις μας αυτούσιες, χωρίς τις συμβάσεις της γλώσσας. Φυσικά, θα πει κανείς, προσπαθούμε να περιορίσουμε τέτοια φαινόμενα, όσο γίνεται, δεν σηκώνουμε τα χέρια ψηλά. Σωστά. Γι' αυτό έχουμε το όπλο της αναλυτικότερης σύνταξης και δεν τσιγκουνευόμαστε τις λέξεις σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Τι στο καλό, έχουμε μια γλώσσα που για ιστορικούς λόγους έχει πλέον έναν πακτωλό ομόηχων λέξεων. Και παρ' όλα αυτά, σπάνια δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στον προφορικό λόγο, που δεν έχει το πλεονέκτημα της ορθογραφικής αποσαφήνισης.


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2013)

...
Επειδή δεν είναι το πρώτο νήμα όπου ασχοληθήκαμε με τα «σαν / ως», υλικό για μελέτη, σκέψη και περίσκεψη:

*Χρήση του "ως"
*
*Στον αστερισμό του "ως"
*
*Στο Σωτήρα ωσανά, ψέλνουν ως... σαν... ααα

**παραίτηση + ως;

**"συνεπεία" ή "ως συνέπεια"

**ελέγχεται ανακριβής ή ελέγχεται ως ανακριβής;

**ο φερόμενος ως*


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 12, 2013)

> Αν στο (2) εννοείς *ότι θα τους δείξεις σε ποιες περιπτώσεις υπάρχει κίνδυνος να παρερμηνευτούν τα λόγια τους και πώς να το αποφύγουν αυτό*, θα συμφωνήσω. Έτσι που το είπες («όταν χρησιμοποιούν...»), να που σε παρεξήγησε ο συνονόματος.



sarant, nickel σαφώς και αυτό εννοώ. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος παρεξήγησης. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι η διδασκαλία μου είναι αντικειμενική και όχι μεροληπτική. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2013)

Το γνωστό που είχε πει ο Μιτεράν για τη Θάτσερ είναι ότι η Βρετανή πρωθυπουργίνα είχε το στόμα της Μέριλιν Μονρόε και τα μάτια του Καλιγούλα. Ή κάπως έτσι. Αν είναι να το εξιχνιάσουμε, ας το κάνουμε στα _Αποφθέγματα_. Πάντως, η Τέλεγκραφ έγραφε:

I wonder what François Mitterrand would have made of the new portrait of Baroness Thatcher unveiled this week? He'd certainly have held a view: it was the late president of France, after all, who famously delivered to our former PM the backhanded compliment that she had the "eyes of Caligula and the mouth of Marilyn Monroe".Mitterrand was acknowledging, with typical Gallic elegance, Thatcher's status as both a woman of some appeal and a ruthless political leader (and scourge of the EU).

ενώ ο Πάσχος Μανδραβέλης στο βιβλίο του _Είπαν_ το έχει:
Η Μάργκαρετ Θάτσερ έχει τα χείλη της Μέριλιν Μονρόε και τα αυτιά του Καλιγούλα.

Μα τι το ξεχωριστό να έχουν τα αφτιά αν δεν είσαι ο Σποκ; Ενώ τα μάτια του Καλιγούλα και η ρωμαϊκή μύτη έχουν κάποιο νόημα. Πάντως, στο _Είπαν_ έχει άλλο ένα του Μιτεράν για τη Θάτσερ:
Η Μάργκαρετ Θάτσερ δε μ' αρέσει ούτε σαν γυναίκα ούτε σαν άντρας. 

Πολύ ωραίο. Αν δεν κάνει κάποιος άλλος τον κόπο, θα ψάξω να βρω αν ειπώθηκε αυτό και πώς ακριβώς στα γαλλικά. Και πώς αποδόθηκε στα αγγλικά.

Πάντως, στο χτεσινό του άρθρο ο Μανδραβέλης το μεταφράζει με τρόπο που με άφησε ημιλιπόθυμο:
«Δεν μ’ αρέσει. Ούτε ως γυναίκα, ούτε σαν άνδρας».

Τέλεια τήρηση της διαφοράς _ως/σαν_ ή «πώς να καταστρέφετε ένα ωραίο ευφυολόγημα»;


ΥΓ. Σε μια πηγή αποδίδεται στον Βαλερί Ζισκάρ Ντ' Εστέν:

Je ne l'aime ni comme homme ni comme femme.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=Ug5zON3JQOQC&pg=PA186


----------



## SBE (Nov 18, 2013)

Απ'ό,τι φαίνεται οι παρομοιώσεις του Μιτεράν άλλαζαν:
_Il lui trouvait les yeux de Caligula (Staline les mauvais jours), et les lèvres de Messaline (Marilyn, les bons jours)._


----------



## Themis (Nov 19, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, στο χτεσινό του άρθρο ο Μανδραβέλης το μεταφράζει με τρόπο που με άφησε ημιλιπόθυμο:
> «Δεν μ’ αρέσει. Ούτε ως γυναίκα, ούτε σαν άνδρας».
> Τέλεια τήρηση της διαφοράς _ως/σαν_ [...];


Πιο φορμαλιστής, πεθαίνεις. Πάντως ο κ. Μανδραβέλης πλανάται πλάνην ξεφτιλοδηθενικήν. Σύμφωνα με το συνταγολόγιό του, θα έπρεπε και τα δύο να είναι "ως", γιατί ο Μιτεράν υπαινισσόταν ότι η Θάτσερ ήταν _και _γυναίκα ("ως" βιολογικό ον) _και _άντρας ("ως" πολιτικό ον). Από λεξιλογική άποψη, θα συνόψιζα όλα αυτά τα "ως" σε ένα γλωσσικό SOS.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 11, 2014)

Βενιζέλος προς Λαφαζάνη: «[Ακόμη και] να χτυπιέστε *ως *χταπόδι, θα πω αυτά που έχω να πω.»
http://www.cretalive.gr/isawihear/v...ws-chtapodi-tha-pw-auta-pou-echw-na-pw/197224
(Τα περισσότερα ΜΜΕ το διόρθωσαν σε «σαν».)


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2014)

...
Γιά περάστε, έχουμε χταπόδι ψητό, χταπόδι βραστό, χταπόδι κρασάτο και χταπόδι λαφαζανάτο! 

Και σφάλμα στο λειτουργικό σύστημα (OS error).

Είναι να χτυπιέσαι κάτω, σαν χταπόδι απ' τον πάτο.


----------

